# Where get sky3ds plus card



## Cardio (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello fellow nintendo geeks, i have been searching to buy sky3ds plus flashcart but all the sites i saw had a very sketchy metod of payment  or just seemed like a scam . Can someone recommend me a legit site where you got the item.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jul 15, 2018)

Cardio said:


> Hello fellow nintendo geeks, i have been searching to buy sky3ds plus flashcart but all the sites i saw had a very sketchy metod of payment  or just seemed like a scam . Can someone recommend me a legit site where you got the item.


Here.
But why tho?


----------



## NFates (Jul 15, 2018)

https://www.nds-card.com is what everyone recommends here. Haven't used it myself though, but it seems nice.


----------



## Royallove8869 (Jul 15, 2018)

I have used nds-card a couple times and always took care of me. Also they have tracking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Uumas (Jul 15, 2018)

Cardio said:


> Hello fellow nintendo geeks, i have been searching to buy sky3ds plus flashcart but all the sites i saw had a very sketchy metod of payment  or just seemed like a scam . Can someone recommend me a legit site where you got the item.


Don't get one! You can get free or almost free cfw by following https://3ds.hacks.guide


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 9, 2018)

Cardio said:


> Hello fellow nintendo geeks, i have been searching to buy sky3ds plus flashcart but all the sites i saw had a very sketchy metod of payment  or just seemed like a scam . Can someone recommend me a legit site where you got the item.


Did you buy it from a legit site?


----------

